# Einstellung der Bremse



## Specializedler (14. März 2011)

Servus an alle BMXler,
ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Salt U-brake bremse angeschafft (die auch montiert), aber ich bekomme die richtige Einstellung (Kombination aus Imbus und 13er Schlüssel) noch nicht so richtig gebacken. Mein Problem ist, dass sie nach dem bremsen an die Felge gedrückt wird und nicht mehr zurück springt...
Wenn jemand das oder ein ähnliches Problem hatte und mir die richtige Einstellung sagen könnte, wäre ich echt dankbar, bin schon am verzweifeln...
Lg, Jan


----------



## hardyfreak (14. März 2011)

Nimmst dir den Inbus, drehst die schraube unterm bremsockel locker und dann nimmste den 13er und drehst die riesige mutter von oben gesehen gegen den uhrzeigersinn.
das musst du aber mit viel gefühl machen, das erste mal bremse einstellen ist garnicht soo leicht 
Spannst du die feder zu stark, kannste deine bremse nur schwer ziehen, spannste sie zu schwach, gehen deine bremklötze nicht von der felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializedler (14. März 2011)

Ok, danke schonmal für die Antwort, ich werds morgen gleich mal probieren, sollte es probleme geben frag ich nochmal...
Danke


----------



## fffoxhunter (15. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/sport1mport#p/u/5/ag91BsByWY0

Das Einstellen wird ab Minute 6:20 erklärt; der Rest vorher ist aber auch gut!


----------



## Specializedler (17. März 2011)

Das Video hat mir echt sehr geholfen, hab jetzt die richtige Einstellung gefunden, alles funktioniert perfekt  Jetz muss ich nurnoch den Draht zwischen Bremse und Bremszug kürzen falls das geht, hat da jemand eine Ahnung?  Auf der einen Seite ist ja der feste Nippel... Wenn nicht kauf ich einfach einen neuen...
Danke nochmal, 
 Grüße Jan


----------

